# I am perfect



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

They call me baby girl. Because my adopted mother hasn't come up with anything better. I have got to travel a lot in my short life. I got to go visit nancy d. Had a good time there, but had to ride home with Martin and he wouldn't shut up. I also got to go to my adopted grandmas. I had a good time there. I did escape a few times but I was good. I stayed out of the rhodies!!! I really enjoyed the walks I got to go on everyday. My adopted mother no longer has time for them. So I have to spend my time with other goats!!! Since I am the youngest and the smallest they still pick on me. But I am just the sweetest thing. I don't think it will take me long to become friends with our new pen mate Molly (lgd). I am almost 6 months old, but I am still a lap goat!!!! My real mom might not have wanted me, but my adopted mom did a good job in raising me. I have her trained pretty good. All I have to do is let out a little squeak and she comes in and pets and scratches me.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very cute. What part of Washington are you in?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe how big she is already!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

oh boy and does she have personality!!!! She has the sweetest quietest little voice, well most of the time!!!! She still runs to the fence and looks for a bottle. At least I can go in with her now and she just want's lovin. Not jumping all over me for the bottle!!!!! I woudn't trade her for nothing. But give me a freindly dam raised baby any day!!!!! Bottle babies can be a pain!!!!

I am in Ephrata, near Moses Lake!!!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Look at that sweet face! She's a cutie!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried to get a close up of her face. But it was a little too close!!!!! She is a sweet heart. He little voice when she talks is so unique!!! I have no problems telling when she is talking!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so pretty!


----------



## toggtalker (Oct 7, 2007)

she is a sweetie!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a sweet girl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Baby Girl HAS GROWN!!! I mean, I know that's what they are suppose to do but its still a big shock. Probably wouldn't fit into the dog house now..alto she would probably try! Then dominate it from the roof. Yes folks she is the sweetest thing! She has that special aura "you are under my spell, you WILL spoil me" and you hardly have a clue your being suckered in!
When Carol asked if she could bring her with, there wasn't a thought of saying no and I hadn't even seen her!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

You know, that is probably where she got her liking for dog houses!!! She spent 3 weeks with this one. It didn't take her long to master getting and staying on top of it, even with it's steep roof. She was still working on it in this pic.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... I only have one thing to say about that..... Where did that goat get a computer at?? LOL Very cute!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

lolAww!!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> Ok... I only have one thing to say about that..... Where did that goat get a computer at?? LOL Very cute!


After 6 years of goats. She is the only one to ever see the inside of the house!!!!! How else is she supposed to spend her time!!!!!


----------

